# Lone feral on my loft roof...



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

A white and black pigeon has taken up residence on the roof of my loft. I do not fly my birds, so this one must have been attracted by their noise and the seed excess that invariably gets tossed outside the wire. I cannot get close enough to see if it has a band yet. It appears strong and healthy. No one I know in the neighborhood keeps birds, but it does not look like the typical feral one would see at the park. 

Do I just make it feel at home (leave food and water accessible) or should I try to catch it and either i.d. any band it might have or imprison it since it is apparently "solo"...Not sure what is best. At this point it would be hard to catch. so that may not be an option anyway! Ideas???


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

This happens to me all the time....
I let them in, catch them in the loft, quarantaine them for diseases and ...adopt them.
If he is a loner, he must be in some kind of trouble (escaped pet?)
I would let him in .
Myriam


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes, he is not safe outside-especially by himself, catch him and then if there is a band number, please report it here and we will see if we can locate the owner. Keep the ird isolated for a ffew weeks at least.

Here is a way to make a simple trap:

http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html

Thank you.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Catch him? well we are one week into the project. We have tried climbing up a ladder in the dead of night with a net..close but no cigar! Then I have set up the box trap and have sat for quite a while on the end of the string....we will keep trying. It is quite a pretty bird and certainly not feral. I almost feel like if I left the loft door open it would stroll right in...but then some of my prisoners would stroll right OUT and I'd be trying to catch a whole bunch of them! Maybe tonight we'll use the ladder again but try to toss a sheet over it...unless anyone else has some bright ideas?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sorry you have not had any luck catching this bird.

You might try a casting net too f you haven't had any luck with the ptrap, make sure when you use the ptrap method not to allow it any food except the seed under the trap.

Use a flash light on the bird at night, you can stun the bird so that it freezes when you shine it on them and then grab it.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Ohh, it's so frustrating trying to catch one! Good luck, I hope you get him tonight.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Got him! We set up the trap box with a long string and left it set up for a day. My tenant was leaving, saw the bird under the box eating, ran to the end of the string and...voila! He is not banded, very pretty black and white fantail. I will post a description on the lost page...he is definately NOT feral.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Good job!! A fantail..........how DID he last so long in the wild? Lucky little birdie.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm glad you finally got him. I'll bet he is too, at least in a way.


----------

